# تنقية الذهب الخام البودر من الشوائب والرمال



## asfourcom (18 يونيو 2012)

السادة الكرام أرجو المساعدة


تنقية الذهب الخام البودر من الشوائب والرمال
 بواسطة الماء الملكي وترسيبه مرة أخرة أرجو شرح بالتفصيل خصوصا الترسيب لأنني قمت بستخلاص بالماء الملكي وفشلت في الترسيب

أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------

